# GT Talera



## s.sentials (29. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Mich würde mal nähere Infos zu meinem alten MTB interessieren.
Es ist ein GT Talera, das mir meine Eltern ich glaube 1996 kauften. Es war zu dem Zeitpunkt ein Auslaufmodell.

Noch ein paar nähere Infos:
- der Rahmen ist "normal" blau (metallic)
- auf dem Unterrohr steht GT all terra
- auf dem Oberrohr steht Talera
- Schaltwerk ist ein Shimano Alivio 7-fach
- Umwerfer, CantileverBremsen (und ich glaube die Vorderradnabe) sind Shimano Altus
- die Hinterradnabe ist glaube ich ne Acera; die Schaltbremshebel waren auch Acera
- auf dem Sattel stand GT Gelite
(bei ein paar Shimano-Komponenten bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher - ich schau noch mal nach wenn ich wieder zu hause bin)

Mich würde interssieren wann dieses Rad so gebaut wurde und auf welchen Level man vor allem den Rahmen einordnen kann? Weiß vielleicht auch jemand wieviel der Rahmen ungefähr wiegt?


----------



## Fahrrad (29. Oktober 2004)

geh doch mal googeln da findest du bestimmt irgenwo eine page wo du das gewicht des bikes findest =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.sentials (29. Oktober 2004)

Ich weiß ja gar nicht wonach ich genau suchen soll, und im Internet ohne genaue Anhaltspunkte zu suchen ist die berühmte Suche der Nadel im Heuhafen.

Ich nutze das Internet oft für Recherchen, aber nur wenn ich halbwegs weiß wonach - das Internet besteht nunmal leider zu 90% aus Müll.


----------



## zaskar76 (29. Oktober 2004)

da es ein älteres modell war welches sehr weit unten in der gt-hirachie angesiedelt war wird es wohl sehr schwierig werden dazu infos zu bekommen - gt hat zu solchen rahmen nie angaben gemacht, und das jemand soviel interesse an nem low budget rahmen hat das er dafür das ganze rad auseinander rupf glaube ich weniger...


----------



## s.sentials (30. Oktober 2004)

warum war ich nur so dusselig die Frage mit dem Gewicht zu stellen. 

Naja Low Budget und weit unten in der Hierarchie ist ja auch schon mal halbwegs ne Aussage. 

Trotzdem würde mich noch immer das Baujahr interesieren.


----------



## zaskar76 (30. Oktober 2004)

wie immer erstmal bei www.mtb-kataloge.de gucken. schau mal zwischen 93und 95 bei den gt-katalogen ob du das rad ausmachen kannst....


----------



## zaskar76 (30. Oktober 2004)

hier das was ich gefunden habe und weiss-"all terra" am unterrohr hatte gt 1993-1995. 1995 hatte das bike eine UVP von 950DM, das 95er modell gabs aber schon im frühjahr 95 für 650-700DM im BIKEanzeigenteil der shops... von sehr vielen harttails die gt damals produziert hatte war wohl nur noch das outpost darunter. bei mtb-kataloge.de ist es nur im 94er katalog aufgeführt, in dem jahr gabs aber kein blau. müsste also 1995 sein wenn`s 96 gekauft wurde als auslaufmodell da solche räder seltenst 3 jahre stehen so beliebt wie gt damals war und in der preisklasse.


----------



## kingmoe (30. Oktober 2004)

Könnte von 1995 sein. Das Talera hatte Alivio- und Acera-Komponenten. Anbei das - leider gestückelte und recht schlechte - Bild aus dem 1995er Katalog.
Das Blau vom 1995er Talera nennt sich übrigens "Candy Blue".

Wie bei anderen Billig-Stahlbikes von GT auch, sind bei dem Rahmen nur die Hauptrohre aus Cromoly, der Rest ist Wasserrohr.

Ein Billigbike, aber was solls. Mein altes und tonnenschweres Outpost (mit eigentlich dem gleichen Rahmen) schlägt sich seit 10 Jahren wacker bei Wind und Wetter und es gibt funktionell nichts zu meckern...

P.S. Habe nochmal die Fakten dazu gepackt


----------



## s.sentials (30. Oktober 2004)

@kingmoe:

Das scheint es zu sein, obwohl ich das nicht als "Candy Blue" bezeichnen würde (klingt für mich nach hellblau, aber egal).

Geht mir mit dem Talera wie Dir mit dem Outpost - wohl billig und sauschwer aber funzt - paar (Verschleiß-)Teile sind halt ausgetauscht worden, aber so manches Teil ist immer noch "original" - sehr robust das ganze. Das Schaltwerk zickt manchmal n bisschen rum, aber das ist auch alles.

Danke für die infos


----------

